# O/T Personal Comments About The "Hotties" On The Forum



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 3, 2005)

Ichangedthis topic over to a new thread from the "No Bunnies Allowed", so asnot to clutter that thread up with "non- photo" stuff.

I couldn't help but notice the comments we all have to say toeachother about personal appearances, going all the way backto the beginning of the thread. I know people always say things to befriendly, but I got to thinking yesterday about how interesting it ison specifically what peoplefind attractive about others. 

I know I'm stepping right into the middle of it here....(but don't Ialways) and I hope the Missus doesn't come after me at the Bunny Party!:shock:But, personally Mr. Buck Jones is the kind of man thatgrabs my attention in a crowd. The kind of men that most women consider"lookers" are a dime a dozen. 

I'm not sure most women even get it until they approach 40. Unlessthey've gone through a life trauma where they needed a man with moralintegrity and couldn't find one. 

I look at Buck's picture and I think "That is a man that has lived alife and has stories to tell." You look at him and see intelligence,kindness, integrity.....a depth of character that has long since become"uncool" in todays society. He puts out a welcoming, warm aura, yetthere is this mysterious edge to him. Like there will always besomething else he will be able to share with you or teach you. 

Now that's a "hottie!" 

RaspberrySwirl


*****Buck and Carolyn****
*


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd like to give Buck a big hug. Ithink his warmness comes across in pictures of him and I likethat! Maybe I'm just a sucker for kind men... having one ofmy own!  I think some men just have 'it', it'snot based on looks or the way they dress, it's just the way theyare. You know when you see them that they have 'it' and youwant 'it'! LOL 

Ang xx



EDIT to say: In no way am I suggesting that Buck and I get 'it'! LOL


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't say that I don't look at other men otherthan my hubby now and then, not that I'd ever, EVER act on it! He iscertainly "Typical Stephanie Man Flesh" as my oldest brother Shawnsays, due to the fact that most of my past boyfriends were very tall,very thin with dark hair and blue eyes. Yes, I have a thing for thetall, skinny ones I guess. lol Dave is 6'4" and weighs less than I do.Which is good if I need to pin him down and torture for any reason.hehehe

And Carolyn, you are a beautiful woman with a great smile. I reallyhope I can make it down to CT in July to meet all of you guys. 

But Raspberry, I totally hear you on how everyone has their own taste.This not only applies to who we are attracted to, but in all aspect oflife. One of my favorite sayings is "to each their own".


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2005)

I always think of Indiana Jones when I think of Buck. A history teacher and an adventurer with good looks to boot!

Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 3, 2005)

The Duck saysI'm that not all that, but I say, thank you ever so much for those kind comments!

Part of the aging and experiencing process for me is the ability toappreciate those women who, "approach 40" and older. Thosefew "lines" are, to me, character lines and not symbolic of advancingold age. Like fine wine, you ladies only get better with age.

God, I love you all!

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 3, 2005)

On top of all this, Raspberry (all of with whichI totally agree), he has a voice that would melt steel ... smooth,silky, and suave. Pam hit it right on the head ... I think"Indiana Jones" when I think of him.

Buck's the TOTAL PACKAGE! ...


----------



## Lissa (Feb 3, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I look at Buck's picture and Ithink "That is a man that has lived a life and has stories to tell."You look at him and see intelligence, kindness, integrity.....a depthof character that has long since become "uncool" in todays society. Heputs out a welcoming, warm aura, yet there is this mysterious edge tohim. Like there will always be something else he will be able to sharewith you or teach you.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I would LOVE to meet Buck someday.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 3, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> On top of all this, Raspberry (all of with which I totallyagree), he has a voice that would melt steel ... smooth, silky, andsuave. Pam hit it right on the head ... I think "IndianaJones" when I think of him.
> 
> Buck's the TOTAL PACKAGE! ...


Yeah! That's it! Buck's the TOTALPACKAGE!



Raspberry


----------



## Ty-bee (Feb 3, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I look at Buck's picture and Ithink "That is a man that has lived a life and has stories to tell."*You look at him and* *see intelligence, kindness,integrity*.....*a depth of character* that has long sincebecome "uncool" in todays society. *He puts out a welcoming, warmaura, yet there is this mysterious edge to him.* Like there willalways be something else he will be able to share with you or teachyou.




I don't think he could be described any other way!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 3, 2005)

The Man that you know as "Buck Jones" is the Best Friend I've ever had.

His beautiful wife is every bit as loving and lovable as "Buck" is.

I've said to them that they are Angels on Earth. The first time I saidthat to "Buck", he giggled and said, "Indeed! We fly back to Heaven onMondays."

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Feb 3, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL! Buck your soo funny! and Carolyn that was sooo sweet! lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2005)

It sounds like Buck and 'the Missus' areperfectly matched! I think as you grow older, yourpersonality and kind of person you are shows more in your looks, andBuck sure must have one heck of a lovely personality - Jan


----------



## ariel (Feb 4, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I always think of Indiana Jones when I think of Buck. A history teacher and an adventurer with good looks to boot!
> 
> Pam



Here here, funny you know I thought a similar thing


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 4, 2005)

From when I first saw Buck's picture thatwason the Rabbit's photo page I instantly took a liking tohim. Just on the picture alone you can see a gentle, loving, kind andcompassionate man, that is very rare these days. He is so lovely, Ihave said before but I just want to give him a huge hug. I mean haveyou seen that picture with Cali? She looks so relaxed and happy withhim.

I myself am only 23 and people would still be expecting me to go forwhat you call "Hotties", but to me it goes far deeper than that. Me andRyan are coming up to our 5 year anniversary on the 14th and we havetwo beautiful children and another one the way. I know that if ourrelationship was just based on how he looks then we wouldn't have beentogether for half the time we have been, actually I don't think wewould havegot together at all (now thats come acrossasreally bad hasn't it). I feel I have always had an olderopinion on relationships as I have always been very wary as I wouldhate to have ended up hurt like my Mum did when my Dad (who was a Vicarat the time) cheated on and left her. To me beauty is alot deeper thenyou can physically see.

All I can say is if Ryan turns out half as good as Buck and weareas happy as him and his wife seem. I will be veryhappy!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't forget to mention JimD and Mambo101 either!

Love those guys!!

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 4, 2005)

Well personally, the best thing I have learnedonline in chat rooms, forums etc is that personality is so much more adraw then looks anyway. Sure we all have our visualpreferences, but what makes true friendship is personalities.

Then again.. I have always had a thing for older men ::Winkwinknudgenudge:: ::giggles:: I still swoon over Sean Connery =)

Many people dont realize that it isnt looks that makes a friendship or relationship until later on in life. 

I met my Shawn on yahoo personals. Neither of us would haveconsidered each other our 'type' in the looks department, in fact I amthe EXACT opposite of what he used to find attractive. We gottogether because of interests, and wham bam thank you ma'am I find asoulmate. 

You look around forums like this wonderful community and you realizethat we all come from different walks of life, different cultures,countries, experiences, but we dont judge. 

And ironically, when I see pictures of everyone, it is how I picture them from reading posts =) 

Sure I got a little off topic, but I am philosophical atm because Ijust had to get towed home from a little excursion in aditch. =p I told work to f-off ::Laughs:: Caro, youare a bad influence on me


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Look! I could just swoon! I don't even know which one I'd take between the two! 

Sean Connery just makes me go weak in theknees!

If ever Buck had a twin, that would be him!He is Indy's Dad you know! The apple can't fall far from thetree.....He had to teach Indy everything heknew!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 4, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Sure I got a little off topic, but I am philosophical atmbecause I just had to get towed home from a little excursion in aditch. =p I told work to f-off ::Laughs:: Caro, youare a bad influence on me




That place isn't healthy. I'll be glad when you leave that dogarned job and the people behind! 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *bunsforlife wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sure I gota little off topic, but I am philosophical atm because I just had toget towed home from a little excursion in a ditch.=p I told work to f-off ::Laughs:: Caro, you are a badinfluence on me
> ...




Me too! Now that I have my TCI Cert. I am looking for what IWANT to do. That place is going to hell =p And nowmy supervisor in the house I work in is quitting, and he is thesupervisor who actually follows the rules for the safety of thekids! So my non-paid personal day today is beingused to search the helpwanted, updating resume and faxing someapplications out.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 4, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Me too! Now that I have my TCI Cert. I am lookingfor what I WANT to do. That place is going to hell=p And now my supervisor in the house I work in is quitting,and he is the supervisor who actually follows the rules for the safetyof the kids! So my non-paid personal day today isbeing used to search the helpwanted, updating resume and faxing someapplications out.





Something will surface. I'll say a prayer for you that it happens sooner rather than later. 

:shock: Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry. Iwas supposed to call you! I completely forgot. Willtalk this weekend, for sure.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 4, 2005)

Did someone say Sean Connery????

**Drooling severly now**

And well, Harrison Ford, need I say more?


----------



## Bobalop (Feb 5, 2005)

Buck has always been fair and honest in his dealings with me and for that I respect him.

Nice to see a picture of Carolyn as well.

Best wishes

Bob


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## ariel (Feb 6, 2005)

bunsforlife wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *bunsforlife wrote: *
> ...



Good luck and hope you find a job in which you enjoy!!


----------

